# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Abuzime dhe racizëm ndaj shqiptarëve në burgjet greke

## BARAT

_Skandali Burgjet greke -Mbi 20% e të dënuarve në Greqi janë shqiptarë -Emigrantët, 4% shklelës të ligjit -Grekët, 96% shkelës të tij -Në qelitë e burgjeve mbi 45% janë emigrantë..._


*Abuzime, tortura dhe racizëm vetëm ndaj shqiptarëve*



Shpëtim Zinxhirija
-Korrespondent në Athinë-
gazeta Ndryshe



*Një milionë çështje penale presin rradhën për gjykim*

Përse, Ministria e Drejtësisë dhe ajo e Ruajtjes së Rendit duhet të bëjnë dallime në komb e racë në gjykime të ashpra, duke kaluar normat e lejuara në dhënien e dënimeve nga më të rënda?...*Të ushtrojnë dhunë çnjerëzore tek të huajt. Me këtë histerizëm ky organi e ka çuar Greqinë në vënd të parë në Bashkimin Europian, për numrin e madh të burgosurve me kombësi të huaj, ku vitet e fundit numri i të dënuarve në përgjithësi është dyfishuar.* Në qoftëse drejtësia e Greqisë do të vepronte njëllojë me komunitetet e tjera të emigrantëve, ashtu siç vepron me komunitetin shqiptar, atëherë këtij vëndi i duheshin edhe dhjetra burgje të reja... Jo pak herë organizatat e ndryshme ndërkombëtare që kontrojnë respektimin e të drejtave të njeriut si, Amnesty International kanë akuzuar Greqinë për keqtrajtimin e emigrantëve në dhomat e paraburgimit dhe të burgimit, por me të gjithë këto kritika nga organizmat ndërkombëtare, Greqia vazhdon akoma me fanatizëm të madh qëndrimin e saj racial kundrejt të huajve. Greqia është fqinji më i afërt, është anëtare e Bashkimit Europian që nga viti 1980.

Një numër rekord në burgjet e Greqisë afërsisht 10.000 të burgosur vuajnë dënimet prapa kangjellave të hekurta në 70 burgjet e Greqisë, në një kohë kur akoma janë për tu gjykuar edhe 231.000 cështje penale. Nuk është e aspak rastit që Prokuri i Gjykatës së Lartë z.Romilos Qedhikulu, duke parë se burgjet e këtij vëndi po mbusheshin me një shpejtësi të llahtarshme, sa dhe aq tragjike ka ndërhyrë duke u shprehur : se burgjet u mbushën në këto kohët e fundit, për arsye të personelit gjykues të cilët kaluan në mënyrë të ndjeshme normat e gjykimit në marrjen e dhënien e vendimit, si rezultat për të ruajtur veten e tyre nga skandalet e kohëve të fundit.

Vetëm në 9-të muajt e parë të vitit 2005, numri i të burgosurve u rrit në 21%, ose në 538 njerëz, ku në të njëjtën kohë numri i përgjithshëm i të burgosurve në të gjitha burgjet u rrit në 10%, ose në 867 njerëz, duke arritur shifrën rekord në 9.589 të burgosur, në një kohë kur vëndet e burgjeve janë të llogaritur vetëm për 5.584 njerëz.

Një mal me çështje presin akoma për gjykim, deri tani janë të arshivuara dhe presin radhën 231.000 të tilla. Kjo vjen si rezultat i mungesës së personelit në këtij dikasteri. Në çështjet për gjykim në shkeljet e ligjit në përgjithësi kapi shifrën 1milionë. Në pritje për marrje vendimi të shkallës së dytë janë 42%, ndërsa të shkallës së parë qëndrojnë 60%. Dy janë problemet më serioze që shqetësojnë këtë dikaster, mbushja e burgjeve dhe zvarritja e marrjes së vëndimit nga gjykatat, ku për krimet e rënda dënimi ose pafajsia jepet pas 10 vjetësh. Në Athinë problemet e gjykimit të shkallës së parë janë akoma më shqetësuese, deri tani janë arshivuar 300.000 çështje penale, ku presin radhën për gjykim në vitin 2009".

*Të burgosurit presin me vite gjykimin*

Shumë herë të burgosurit kohet e fundit kanë protestuar për të drejtat e tyre me mënyra nga më të ndryshme plotësimin e kushteve të jeteses dhe trajtimin sa më njerëzor në qelitë. Gjithashtu kanë kërkuar, trajtimin shëndetësor, dhënien e lejeve të përkohshme si ato me kusht, por mbi të gjitha përmisimin në ndryshimin e kuotës ushqimore. Pak muaj më parë të dënuarit emigrantë në burgjet e Koridalos ( ku ndodhen 27 burgje) nuk lanë xhama pa thyer, krevate dhe dyshekë pa djegur duke i sjellë dëmë të mëdha ekonomike. Lind pyetja përse ndodhin të gjitha këto? Arsyeja eshtë se jo vetëm jashtë kangjellave të hekurta ka dallim racial midis vendasve dhe të huajve, por brenda mureve të qelisë vihet re akoma më shumë dallimi racial, duke treguar qartë se racizmi ka kaluar brenda mureve të errta dhe telave me gjëmba. Po të analizosh kërkesat e të burgosurve shikon se shumica prej tyre kërkojnë përshpejtimin e proçedurave gjyqësore, si dhe ata të cilët kanë bërë kërkesa për tu transferuar drejt burgjeve të vëndeve të tyre nuk kanë marrë prej shumë vitesh përgjigje nga ministritë përkatese.

Nga raporti i fundit i ambasadës shqiptare në Athinë mëson se të dënuarit shqiptarë në këto burgje qëndrojnë në pritje me vite të tëra në gjëndje paraburgimi për tu gjykuar e cila bie ndesh me vetë ligjin vendas. Sot në të gjitha burgjet e Greqisë ndodhen 2195 shqiptarë, një numër i cili sa vjen dhe rritet në krahasim me vitet e kaluara. Në burgun e Koridalos në Athinë, ku ndodhi tragjedia gjënden të burgosur mbi 360 shqiptarë, ku nga këta 118 janë femra ku dhe janë të punësuara.

*Racizmi fillon që nga vetë koka e shtetit*

Në 25 vitet e fundit burgjet në këtë vënd janë trefishuar, ku padyshim të huajt kapin shifren rreth 40-45% në një kohë vetë këta mbajnë përgjegjsi për kriminalitetin në 3%, ndrsa vendasit në 97%. Mbushja e qelive me të huajt lë të kuptosh se në këtë vënd europian fajtorë në mbushjen e qelive janë vetëm të huajt. Trajtimi i emigrantëve shqiptarë nga ish kryeministri Micotaqi u pa ndryshe duke i ndarë ata në dy kategori, e duke pajisur me dokumenta vetëm ata të jugut (minoritarët) duke favorizuar njerën palë dhe duke diskriminuar pjesën tjetër që ishin shqiptarët. Po mbrapa në këtë drejtim nuk mbeti as kisha orthodhokse , ku solli edhe ndërimin e emrave dhe vaftisjet e fëmijëve të shqiptarëve, për tu shpëtuar fshesës së egërr, duke i poshtëruar akoma më shumë të mbledhur nëpër stadiumet e vëndit. Shqipëria asnjëherë nuk është treguar në lartësinë e duhur për të ngritur zërin në diskriminimin e bashkatdhetarve të saj.* Shqiptarët në shumicë janë poshtëruar dhe dënuar me pa të drejtë, janë dëbuar pa asnjë arsye me qëllim të caktuar për tu krijuar një terror të vazhdueshëm psikologjik.* Kjo politikë karshi emigrantëve shqiptarë sot ka marrë trajtën e një tabuje, me të vetmin piksynim poshtërimin e emigrantëve.

*Pengje te politikës greke*

Greqia mban sot rreth një milionë shqiptarë që mbajnë me bukë jo vetëm vetëm e tyre, por edhe familjet në atdheun e tyre. Duke ditur këtë gjë ajo mban nën sqetullin e saj dy vota të rëndësishme, ku njera vote bllokon integrimin e vëndit tonë në organizma të rëndësishme, ku dhe tjetra do ti jap shtyrjen në integrim. Ajo me arsye nga më të ndryshme të dukshme ose të padukshme mundohet të mbajë peng integrimin e Shqipërisë në Bashimin Europian e në NATO. *Deklarata e fundit e presidentit të Greqisë, z. Karlos Papulias i ka kujtuar qeverisë shqiptare pa etike dipllomatike, se integrimi i Shqipërisë në Europën e Bashkuar kalon drejtë përsëdrejti edhe përmes minoritetit etnik grek, duke i bërë Shqipërisë një nga kërcënimet më serioze të kohëve të fundit...*Rasti i dhunës policore ndaj banorëve të Nepravishtës ishte një faj i tej kaluar i qeverisë shqiptare. Për këtë gjë Shqipëria duhet që me politikën e saj të ndërtojë një strategji të tillë me qëllim për tu mos dhënë shkaqe për të ushqyer ambicjet e Greqisë, si dhe për tu dhënë shteg pretendime të tyre. Pasi më shumë se kurrë viktima në këtë mes janë vetëm emigrantët shqiptarë...

*Dhunimet dhe keqtrajtimet*

Lidhur me këto keqtrajtime të pa arsyeshme, Greqia është kritikuar edhe nga Organizata Ndërkombëtare për të drejtat e njeiut, si dhe nga media. Lidhur me këto keqtrajtime në korrik të vitit 2000, ky vënd gjykohet nga drejtësia europiane me një akuzë prej 40 faqesh, në një kohë kur për të njëjtin problem, Organizata Ndërkombëtare për të Drejtat e Njeriut i kërkoi Greqisë një raport lidhur me përmisimet e kushteve në burgje për emigrantët, po ashtu edhe në dhomat e mbajtjes së paraburgimit në rajonet e policive. Por, çdo vit ky vend është vënë në qëndër të kritikave të organizmave të huaja për keqtrajtimet e të huajve në burgje e në rajonet e policive, ku edhe sot gjëndja është tepër shqetësuese. Protestat herë pas hershme në burgjet e këtij vëndi janë dëshmimtarët e kësaj gjëndje të mjerueshme e cila sa po vjen e po bëhet më shqetësuese. Jo pak herë, Organizata e Rinisë Antiraciste për Europën ( YRE). Lidhur me dhunimet fizike, mbajtje të emigrantëve në dhomat e paraburgimit në mënyrat më skandaloze i ka dënuar këto veprime barbare dhe jo njerëzore. Mbajtja e emigrantëve me afate të gjata nga qeveria e Greqisë është justifukuar teorikisht nga ligji nr.1975/1991, i cili parashikon që emigrantët të cilët kanë hyrë të paligjshëm në tokën greke, mund të mbahen me afat të pacaktuar deri sa të dëbohen me vendim të Ministrisë së Rendit. Këto vendime te një ministri përmbysin ligjet e këtij vëndi të miratuar në parlament, në një kohë ku nuk parashikon një afat mbajtje me kohë të pëcaktuar, ku bie në kundërshtim me Kushtetutën vëndase.

*Mbajtje e paligjshme në qeli...*

Qëndrimi i emigrantëve në këto qeli është një veprim antikushtetues e aq më keq në një vënd europian ku në themel të tij ka demokracinë. Në shumë raste emigrantët mbahen edhe pa vendimin e vetë ministrit të rendit. Një emigrant klandestin, për tu dëbuar nga Greqia u mbajt në burg për 18 muaj Ky zbatimi praktik i ligjit të Ministrisë së Rendit ka rënduar së tepërmi atmosferën në qelitë dhe bodrumet ku mbahen emigrantët. Numri i madh bëri që qeveria e Greqisë të përdorë për qeli edhe bodrumet e kështjellave të kohës otomane në ishullin e madh të Kretës. Në këto bodrume mbahen gra dhe fëmijë të vegjël, pa e parë dritën e diellit prej shumë muajsh. Përgjegjësia që bie mbi këta emigrantë është se kanë shkelur tokën greke ilegalë.Këto veprime të padrejta ndikuan në këto qeli dhe bodrume të nisin grevat e para të urisë nga emigrantët, ku në disa raste të dëshpëruar kanë vrarë veten. Gjatë 15 vjetëve, teoria  Made in Grece në mbajtjen e emigrantëve në këto qeli nuk solli ndonjë rezultat pozitiv për shtetin vëndas. Ministria e Drejtësisë për të normalizuar gjëndjen e tensionuar nxjerr ligjin tjetër nr.2771/1999, ku sipas këtij ligji emigranti duhet të mbahet i ndaluar në qelitë e paraburgimit në kushtet më çnjerëzore deri sa të dëbohet, duke ndryshuar ligjin e mëparshëm, i cili nuk lejonte më shumë se tre muaj. Po më e keqja është se vetë drejtësia shkel ligjin në mbajtjen e emigrantëve pa u dhënë akoma akuzën...Kur je i huaj e aq më keq kur je shqiptar dhuna e mekanizmit shtetëror është shumë i ashpër dhe histerik. Në rajonet e policisë pa shkak të rrahin në dru si gomari në duhan me qëllim :qenka: ë shqiptari ta mbajë mënd për gjithë jetën deri sa të vdesë.

*Emigranti, nuk di të flasë greqisht*

Sapo është ulur në bankën e të akuzuarve, menjëherë i riu shqiptar është shprehur para trupit gjykues në prani të tre-katër avokatëve se nuk kuptonte dhe nuk mund të fliste greqisht. Por, gjykatësi edhe pse ishte i vetëdijshëm se gjyqi nuk mund të vazhdonte në këtë mënyrë, sepse ligji nuk e lejonte një gjë të tillë. Më në fund simbas programit, ai ka vazhduar deri në fund me një qetësi të madhe dhe me urrejtje raciste seancën duke e dënuar atë me shumë muaj burg. Për tu theksuar është se trupi gjykues e dënoi shqiptarin duke mos ndigjuar në radhë të parë asnjë fjalë nga i pandehuri, i cili akoma nuk kuptonte se çpo ndodhte në sallë. Lidhur me këtë padrejtësi, kishin reaguar më parë disa avokatë të cilët po ndiqnin me shqetësim brenda në sallë gjykimin Made in Greçia, ku më parë kishin kërkuar sipas ligjit një përkthyes. Por, kërkesa e tyre nuk u muarr parasysh, sepse drejtësia kishte përpara të bënte me një shqiptar, ku edhe këtë radhë, racizmi dhe urrejtja e drejtësisë greke duhej të triumfonte mbi emigrantin e pambrojtur...

*Ksenofobia e Nea Dhimokratia-s*

Është partia në fuqi ajo që u trëmbet më shumë emigrantëve se çdo parti tjetër në Greqi. Janë deputet grekë në parlamentin europian të cilët dhanë mendimin e tyre të pyetur lidhur me të drejtat që duhet të kenë emigrantët në Greqi. Simbas të dhënave të testit që u krye për periudhën katër vjeçare 2000-2003, pak kohë më parë se të merrte drejtimin e vendit, deputet në parlamentin europian të partisë së kryeministrit të sotëm Karamanlis zenë në renditjen përfundimtare një nga vëndet e fundit të partive në parlamentin europian. Kështu nga 122 parti që bënin pjesë në këtë parlament, partia i kryeministrit të sotëm Karamanlis u rendit në vëndin e 114 duke u vlerësuar me 19 pikë nga 100 të mundshme, duke u renditur mbas Italisë,Gjermanisë dhe Irlandës.

Shumë politikanë mendojnë se Greqia, në Parlamentin Europian, përsa u përket të drejtave të emigrantëve keqësohet akoma më shumë, pasi në këtë parlament kohët e fundit është futur edhe një deputet me pikpamje ekstremiste të djathta Jorgos Karraxhaferri ( pronar i një gazete dhe kanali televizioni).

*Emigrantët të pambrojtur nga shteti mëmë*

Në pamjen e përgjithshme të mbrojtjes së të drejtave të emigrantëve, si dhe të trajtimit të tare brenda ligjeve të Konventës Europiane, si dhe të OKB-së, Shqipëria, deri më sot ka dalë e humbur në raport me vëndet e tjera të botës. Forca dhe zëri i institucioneve të drejtësisë, si dhe mbrojtjes së të drejtave të njeriut etj, kanë qenë të pafuqishme për të kërkuar llogari, për keqtrajtimin poshtërues të emigrantëve tanë kudondodhur. Por, për një problem i pazgjidhur në këtë drejtim është dhe mbetet ai me shtetin fqinjë helen.

Shteti Shqiptar nuk di sa ka dhe ku i ka emigrantët e tij. Nuk di akoma, ose bën sikur nuk di, nëse u sigurohen të drejtat që u takojnë konform ligjit ndërkombëtar. Por dhe sa vite duhen të kalojnë akoma që shteti shqiptar të luaj rolin si i tillë në këtë drejtim. Përse ky indiferentizëm përball shtetasve të tij?...

E Shtune, 02 Qershor 2007

----------


## oliver55

sa per kohen e paraburgimit.ne greqi eshte 18 muaj dhe nuk tejkalohet. nuk me thua? ne shqiptaret nuk kemi faj fare.po te them dhe dicka tieter.ne greqi ka dhe shume te huaj te tjere.perse pikerisht ne shqiptaret jemi me qiraxhite e burgjeve.kjo ndodh jo vetem ne greqi, por dhe ne itali. gjithashtu dhe ne vendin tone, besoj se duhet ta dish sa jane neper burgjet e shqiperise. mos vall dhe atje e ka fain shteti shqiptar.e mira eshte qe te besh ti komentim dhe jo te kopjosh nga gazetat. nuk i them se dua te mbroj shtetin grek por besoj se duhet te themi te gjithe te verteten ashtu sic eshte, dhe jo ashtu sic na intereson neve."  pershendetje athina "

----------


## goldian

po edhe ai shkembimi i zjarrit mes hajdutve tone dhe policise eshte turp i madh 
po na flliqin une po shikoja si per dreq lajmet te rai uno me miq italiane e austriake turp i madh
edhe sot ne gazet austriake shqiptaret 14 vjecar bashke me serb e cecen rrahin thuajse per vdekje nje 14 vjecar austriak ne shkolle :perqeshje: ara 1 jave shqiptari gjuan ne pistolete dhe plagos nje bodigard ne diskotek ne viene
E PASTAJ THEMI SNA DUAN E JANE RRACISTE
na flliqen ska njeri goj ti dal zot me ketyre mostrave

----------


## BARAT

> po edhe ai shkembimi i zjarrit mes hajdutve tone dhe policise eshte turp i madh
> po na flliqin une po shikoja si per dreq lajmet te rai uno me miq italiane e austriake turp i madh
> edhe sot ne gazet austriake shqiptaret 14 vjecar bashke me serb e cecen rrahin thuajse per vdekje nje 14 vjecar austriak ne shkolleara 1 jave shqiptari gjuan ne pistolete dhe plagos nje bodigard ne diskotek ne viene
> E PASTAJ THEMI SNA DUAN E JANE RRACISTE
> na flliqen ska njeri goj ti dal zot me ketyre mostrave


Oj Shkodra loce a ke pyet veten se cfare ndien ai shqipoja kur i vene doren ne gjoks e i thone :
PER TY NUK LEJOHET HYRJA NE DISKO...
A e ke pyet veten se c do te thote te te trajtojne si cop m'ti pa pike arsyeje????!!!!

Perfundimi : -futi plumbin legenit te fryre me steroide


se ka palla me muskuj qe nuk respektojne askend...po ka edhe p*umb qe t rrfshon kret

hajt pra

----------


## Arsyetimi

mir ti behet aty ne burg ti mbajn per nje dvd apo per nje tv  te futesh brenda turp i math ikni mer trru trrash grabisni nai bank, qe po ta beni burgun ta beni tamam.

----------

